# I stole a Roadmaster.



## island schwinn (Dec 8, 2015)

This is one of those stories I always read about,but never thought in a million years it would happen to me.
Have to give a monstrous thank you to Marty(cyclingday)Frank(Cyclonecoasters) and Scott( fleetwood37) for the help.
Marty found this beauty and in a wise guy mode,I made an offer,never actually thinking it would happen.we continued the ride Sunday and Scott asked me if I was going to buy the bike.I was a bit confused because there was another bike I was looking at.he told me that Marty was going to sell it.when I asked Marty,he said Frank might be interested in it,so I figured end of story.not so.Frank graciously stepped aside and told Marty to go ahead and sell it to me.I won't discuss price,but it was great.end of story,I now own a sweet bike that I never imagined in my wildest dreams I would have.I need to get it home for a good bath because logistics weren't in my favor,but chomping at the bit.
Moral to story:
There are some absolutely fantastic people in this hobby,and I'm fortunate enough to have the honor to call them my friends.


----------



## Boris (Dec 8, 2015)

Fantastic story. I agree, there are some really truly GREAT people in this hobby!!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 8, 2015)

Damn nice! The CWC bent tank model is on my want list for sure.


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 8, 2015)

Very Nice Bent tank island schwinn. Not a very common color and a sweet badge to boot. This should clean up nicely and I would suggest you get it ready for the upcoming Cyclone Coasters CWC themed ride. Details coming soon


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 8, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> Very Nice Bent tank island schwinn. Not a very common color and a sweet badge to boot. This should clean up nicely and I would suggest you get it ready for the upcoming Cyclone Coasters CWC themed ride. Details coming soon




Perfect,hope I can swing down and participate.


----------



## vincev (Dec 8, 2015)

Dave Marko said:


> Fantastic story. I agree, there are some really truly GREAT people in this hobby!!!!




Dave is correct and I am one of them.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 8, 2015)

You would have to give me a great deal on a bike before I could agree with that


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 8, 2015)

Right on!! Nice bike!! Marty is a rare breed. I hold him very high in this hobby. I am forever greatful for all he does and has done for me.


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 8, 2015)

Marty is okay. He buys everything in sight and has a great bicycle (& motorcycle) collection.

Really, I am just jealous.


----------



## brann.ty@verizon.net (Dec 8, 2015)

Nice score. Love the badge


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 8, 2015)

Yeah buddy! Great story. Great bike. Great dudes..

Just so you know Marty, this dude is really jazzed. He wouldn't quit talking about it all night, even was yelling out the window of the car to random strangers about his new baby on the way home from the Coaster ride. It was hillarious. You must have some great karma my friend.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 9, 2015)

Schwinn499 said:


> Yeah buddy! Great story. Great bike. Great dudes..
> 
> Just so you know Marty, this dude is really jazzed. He wouldn't quit talking about it all night, even was yelling out the window of the car to random strangers about his new baby on the way home from the Coaster ride. It was hillarious. You must have some great karma my friend.



Yea,but the chick on the corner wasn't impressed.musta been a mountain bike person.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Dec 9, 2015)

So true.....and beautiful bike you got enjoy it!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2015)

That is hillarious!
 The prequil to the story is, that when I went over to storage to get the Colson, there was a guy moving out, and he had all of his stuff scattered up and down the driveway. He had several old bikes sitting there, so I asked him if he was moving in or out?
 He said out, so I asked him if I could help lighten his load and he looked at me with desperation and said ,yeah! That would be great!

 I asked how much he wanted for the prewar Roadmaster, and he said, a hundred bucks ok? Of course I said sure. Now I know most of you guys would of said, How about sixty?
But, a hundred was a nice helpful figure for both of us , so that is how this bike came to be.
 I looked at it like a stray Dog or Cat, I just couldn't leave it there, so I hoped that I could find it a good home.
 When I told the story to Brian, he offered to double my money, and I couldn't think of a better caretaker for the bike, so the deal was done. I'm almost as stoked as Brian that he got the bike. I've just refrained from yelling at total strangers about what a bitchen bike it is.


Schwinn499 said:


> Yeah buddy! Great story. Great bike. Great dudes..
> 
> Just so you know Marty, this dude is really jazzed. He wouldn't quit talking about it all night, even was yelling out the window of the car to random strangers about his new baby on the way home from the Coaster ride. It was hillarious. You must have some great karma my friend.


----------



## vincev (Dec 9, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> That is hillarious!
> The prequil to the story is, that when I went over to storage to get the Colson, there was a guy moving out, and he had all of his stuff scattered up and down the driveway. He had several old bikes sitting there, so I asked him if he was moving in or out?
> He said out, so I asked him if I could help lighten his load and he looked at me with desperation and said ,yeah! That would be great!
> 
> ...




Great follow up to the story !


----------



## rickyd (Dec 9, 2015)

Says a lot about our friends Marty and Frank, congrats Brian. Rick


----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 9, 2015)

great bike


----------



## mrg (Dec 9, 2015)

Cool bike, love those Ridewell badges.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Dec 10, 2015)

island schwinn said:


> This is one of those stories I always read about,but never thought in a million years it would happen to me.
> Have to give a monstrous thank you to Marty(cyclingday)Frank(Cyclonecoasters) and Scott( fleetwood37) for the help.
> Marty found this beauty and in a wise guy mode,I made an offer,never actually thinking it would happen.we continued the ride Sunday and Scott asked me if I was going to buy the bike.I was a bit confused because there was another bike I was looking at.he told me that Marty was going to sell it.when I asked Marty,he said Frank might be interested in it,so I figured end of story.not so.Frank graciously stepped aside and told Marty to go ahead and sell it to me.I won't discuss price,but it was great.end of story,I now own a sweet bike that I never imagined in my wildest dreams I would have.I need to get it home for a good bath because logistics weren't in my favor,but chomping at the bit.
> Moral to story:
> There are some absolutely fantastic people in this hobby,and I'm fortunate enough to have the honor to call them my friends.




The first line sounds like a letter in Playboy or Penthouse ... love it ...

I know you are the perfect caretaker for this one Brian & I am glad you got it as the other deal was a wash that you were working on ... this is what this hobby is about to me .. sharing & helping others who enjoy the bicycles - the history & the family aspect supporting each other in this hobby - not screwing each other over - I try to keep clear of those types here ... good karma keeps the hobby alive ... good seeing you @ the CYCLONE COASTER ride again ... Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 11, 2015)

The ride and company were first class.nice to meet new people.funny,I was just saying the only way I would ever be able to get a bike like this was to hang around the rides and keep my eyes and ears open.I guess it worked.I don't have the resources and money like some collectors,so this was a blessing.
Thanks again to Marty,Frank and Scott.special thanks to Cody and Mike for the extra hospitality.
A big thanks to slick for the use of his Colson.


----------



## slick (Dec 12, 2015)

Marty and Frank are two of the greatest guys in the hobby. I met them both a good 6 years ago on my first Cyclone ride when i brought my B6 down, the ride was a smaller one then usual. Their usual tight group took me right in after only knowing me a few hours prior at the Pike swap where Marty asked if my headlight worked on the B6. I said no because the battery tray unit is missing. He said hold on...went to his truck and handed me one he had from the swap that i didn't see for sale. I offered to buy it, he refused to take my money and gave it to me, being a total stranger!! They both have helped me out numerous times on parts or bikes. I'm truly grateful to have them as friends as well as you Brian. You have done a heck of a lot for me too, keeping me motivated when things get rough, coming over and helping me tinker on bikes. I'm really stoked you got this CWC. They ride great. And btw.....Brian STILL is ranting over this CWC. He texts me every couple days telling me how happy he is and he can't believe it. This is what this hobby should be about. Not about sniping someone out of a bike, not a big wallet competition, just having fun, which is what riding is all about. Stress free fun in the sun on two wheels. After saying this, i wanna go ride now.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 12, 2015)

Well said Slick.being of modest means and missing out on the finer bikes in this hobby doesn't always mean you go without.my collection pales in comparison to most on here,but every bike has a story of integrity and honor attached to it.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 13, 2015)

Well said and I couldnt agree more! Its all about friendship. Bikes are just vehicles that get us to the destination to meet up with our friends. We could walk but we would rather ride!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 14, 2015)

cool bike great find ,is that a 3 piece tank .
iv got tank no bike
I like it


----------



## W2J (Dec 20, 2015)

slick said:


> Marty and Frank are two of the greatest guys in the hobby.This is what this hobby should be about. Not about sniping someone out of a bike, not a big wallet competition, just having fun, which is what riding is all about. Stress free fun in the sun on two wheels.




a perfect testament to the good guys.congrats Island.sweet bike and story.


----------



## catfish (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 20, 2015)

three pages, and someone mentioned and thanked me several times and I've just realized I haven't chimed in with any words of self deprecation.
so, without further ado:
Brian, you are mentioned more than you probably think within the tight group down here. we appreciate you, and like you, and it is no problem at all giving freely to you. you are worthy and deserving of our friendships.
my part in this wonderful and seasonably relevant act of kindness was simply to encourage you that Marty was not intending to keep the bike and was indeed so generous as to bless you with this bike. the issue of Frank being interested was, as you have seen of little consequence, Frank would be happier if he could bless you as well, rather than keep such a bike for himself. I have known these guys for what seems like all my life, and what I know of them is that they are never selfish or petty. 

Slick, you really owe me an apology.


----------



## slick (Dec 21, 2015)

Hmmm.....lots of people think its the other way around Scott. So do i.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 21, 2015)

Not really my business or my place but Brians my good buddy and he deserves it, so lets try to keep it positive and focus on Brian and his cool bike Marty sold him..


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 22, 2015)

Put the static in a PM. All we need to know in this thread is how happy Brian is and a pic. of his Roadmaster all cleaned up!


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 26, 2015)

the clock is ticking,and too damn slow,if you ask me.LOL.
after trying to figure out logistics and checking options,Marty graciously dropped the bike with another member some may know.Mark Mann took on the task of packing the bike and will most likely ship it to me this coming week.better to wait for the christmas rush to be done.still isn't soon enough though.LOL.
another big thanks to Marty and also Mark for the help.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 1, 2016)

the countdown is on.I received an amazingly well packed bike thursday.just had a chance to go through and check everything out.looks like the chrome will clean up nice,and as far as the paint,slick is going to help me with that.not my field of expertise.although I think it will clean up nice.hope to get some pics as I progress.lots of elbow grease and some luck,and she should be rolling soon.


----------



## island schwinn (May 18, 2016)

here's the finished pic,a bit late though.I put a set of ball end grips since the picture. funny thing about bikes is they tend to multiply.I have another CWC in the works and should see it in a couple weeks.have to take over another room in the house as my Schwinns might get jealous.


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2017)

These are the only stories since 2015 ! And this was not meant for this thread !!


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 4, 2017)

vincev said:


> These are the only stories since 2015 ! And this was not meant for this thread !!



Huh?


----------



## vincev (Aug 4, 2017)

island schwinn said:


> Huh?



Posted in wrong thread.lol


----------



## island schwinn (Aug 4, 2017)

vincev said:


> Posted in wrong thread.lol



Was wondering since the cowboy said I was off base in his thread.


----------

